# ~Barn wood, Beer Bottles & Insulators~



## woods_walker (May 17, 2020)

The new shelf I built today from reclaimed barn wood. I added some battery powered lights my wife had lying around to make it a night time display. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 17, 2020)

Looks nice. Nice Beck Bottle. LEON.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

We have 5 old barns with lumber. I should try that some time


----------



## woods_walker (May 18, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Looks nice. Nice Beck Bottle. LEON.



Thanks Leon. I sent you a package that should arrive today or tomorrow, let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woods_walker (May 18, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> We have 5 old barns with lumber. I should try that some time



You should! I think the old weathered look of the wood just goes perfect with old bottles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

Hey w_w! super sweet display! nice work... I enjoy looking at other ppl's methods of display!
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (May 18, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> Thanks Leon. I sent you a package that should arrive today or tomorrow, let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As we know, the Mail has been all screwed up lately. Even though we both live in Michigan the Package could be in Pittsburg or indianappolis by now. might take a few more weeks to get here, any tracking # on it? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## woods_walker (May 18, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> As we know, the Mail has been all screwed up lately. Even though we both live in Michigan the Package could be in Pittsburg or indianappolis by now. might take a few more weeks to get here, any tracking # on it? THANKS, LEON.



I sent you a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woods_walker (May 19, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Hey w_w! super sweet display! nice work... I enjoy looking at other ppl's methods of display!
> ~Fred



Thanks man! It was a quick throw it together in a hurry kind of idea just to see what it would look like. I have big plans for in my garage with this wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

